# Crayfish keep dying



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

I have gotten two crayfish, around 3-4 inches in the past two weeks. I got the first one, and within a few days it died. I tested my water, everything was little to nothing (nitrates ammonia etc). The second one (from the same place) just died last night. There's an air pump in the tank and PLENTY of hiding places. None of the fish bother them, and the fish are perfectly fine. The tank is 150 gallon, but i have plenty of oxygen at the bottom of the tank. Both crayfish ate a ton, and looked very healthy, until they died. The second one even dug himself a home under a piece of slate, and always explored. I don't know why they keep dying after looking and acting so healthy. HELP??


----------



## tighidden (Jan 16, 2010)

Do you have copper piping in your house?


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Nah, all pvc


----------

